# Spoiler Extension - Ebay or OEM 3.2? - Lots Of Spoiler Questions!!



## rennsports (Oct 5, 2004)

Is there is an online source for the OEM 3.2L spoiler extension Lip?

If not can anyone point me towards a thread or threads that document the different fiberglass options on eBay? (I'm worried about fitment issues)

If you have have a positive (or negative ) fitment experience with an eBay spoiler extension please chime in. I would love to hear about it. (Post any pictures you have!)

Did Audi ever change the design or part number for the 180/225 spoiler? Is the underlying 3.2L spoiler (without the lip) identical to our 180/225 spoiler? I ask because I've read some accounts where sometimes the fiberglass extension will fit and sometimes it won't. 

Any and all help would be greatly appreciated!

My TT is a 2002 225


----------



## Forty-six and 2 (Jan 21, 2007)

All factory coupe spoilers where made the same. The convertibles might have been slightly different. I only say that, because they have their own extension listings. 

I bought a carbon extension from eBay, even went with a more expensive one. I was hoping the higher price meant it would fit well, but I was wrong. It took hours of dremel work to get a mediocre fit at best. It was a waste of money. 

I started building a one off custom one, but got side track mid way through with other projects...:facepalm:


This was the eBay extension's fit after an hour or two of trimming.



A few more hour, and it looked like this...







Even then, it wouldn't stay fitted this nicely. I would push it back into place everytime I walked around the back of the car. It was a POS.


My own spoiler extension. 





A side view a few shaping steps earlier than the two pictures above.



It still rough, but would be nice to complete, and take a mold of...


----------



## ptr250 (Mar 7, 2015)

I've been thinking of this one http://www.carid.com/2002-audi-tt-body-kits/vis-racing-rear-lip-13010360.html Any thoughts?


----------



## rennsports (Oct 5, 2004)

Forty-six: 

Is your coupe Nimbus Grey?! (I didn't think that was possible!) Any more pictures of your wing?

On a side note did you seal the ends with body filler once you achieved the right fitment or did you run it as it?


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

Got a fiberglass one off ebay, fitment was total crap. Still working on it a year later to try and get the fitment to be just ok.


----------



## rennsports (Oct 5, 2004)

Is there a part number for OEM Audi 3.2L V6 Sline Lip / spoiler extension? 

Will the OEM Audi lip fit around our 180/225 spoilers or do we need the entire 3.2L V6 S-line spoiler base for this to work?

Thank to everyone for their feedback!

(I am sorry of all this has been covered before - I searched and came up with a goose egg. )


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

You can't add it on to the OEM 225/180 spoilers, it's the whole thing. I want one, but not at OEM prices.


----------



## rennsports (Oct 5, 2004)

Does anyone know the part number for the 3.2 wing assembly?


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

rennsports said:


> Does anyone know the part number for the 3.2 wing assembly?


8N8827933C for coupe and 8N8827933E for convertible. You can use http://www.jimellisaudiparts.com/ to look up OEM part numbers and exploded diagrams.


----------



## amvr6 (Apr 15, 1999)

I bought my extension from zmax Autosport which is an OSIR. Expensive but perfect fit.
I also used the PUR adhesive and it is on there for good.

http://www.zmaxautosport.com/osdehfitefor1.html


----------



## esoxlucios (Sep 17, 2009)

I got the OSIR, too. Good fit but had to sand subtle ripples out of the fiberglass and repaint.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

For the sake of the thread, and posisbly anyone else looking for the extension, I bought mine from *here*.

Its an Ebay spoiler, but fitment was absolutely spot on (Minus the edges where its to meet, but by no means is it bad) - Ill take pics of it when I get home from work. I personally like this one better than the OEM on actually, mainly due to the fact that its quite a bit thicker than OEM setups and it makes the rear end look a little beefy-er. :thumbup:


----------



## rennsports (Oct 5, 2004)

Tempes: When you have time upload some pics of the eBay spoiler extension!


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

rennsports said:


> Tempes: When you have time upload some pics of the eBay spoiler extension!


LOL - I knew Id forget, Im pretty good at that. I will do my best to remember to do that tonight! :thumbup:


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

Please get the pics. Was the fiberglass in pretty good shape? How long did it take for shipping since it says it came from Hong Kong


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

bwdz said:


> Was the fiberglass in pretty good shape? How long did it take for shipping since it says it came from Hong Kong


I thought it came in excellent shape, there were very few visible imperfections in the mold, to the point that if painted black, you cant see or notice them unless you put your face on it. In regards to shipping, it was rather quick all things considered, nothing crazy - pretty average I guess. 

the TT is quite dirty, so a lot of the white spots are actually just dirt spots that could use a little cleaning

Also, *zero* modifying was done.


----------



## bwdz (Jan 21, 2015)

That actually looks really good. Subtle but yet you can see the difference. It looks like the fit is about the same as much more expensive units. Good find, I'm ordering one.


----------



## 91MK2Jetta (Jul 25, 2012)

i bought the same one as tempes and it's ass. my fitment was horrible. i had to sand for at least and hour and then it looked like 46's first fitment. it's all luck if you get a good wing or not


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

91MK2Jetta said:


> i bought the same one as tempes and it's ass. my fitment was horrible. i had to sand for at least and hour and then it looked like 46's first fitment. it's all luck if you get a good wing or not


Did you buy yours from *racing_raven*? This was the second one I bought and I found out about it from asking another forum member that bought it from that same seller as well. Mine came out with the same results as the guy I spoke to. My former purchase, I dont remember who the seller was, was garbage and was just like Matts, too, in terms of fitment. :thumbup:


----------

